# An old guy says, "Hello"



## RichMoore (Jan 18, 2008)

Greetings all,
As the title states, I am indeed an 'old guy', but only chronologically and on the outside. Inside, I am still the eager young Tech, willing to do whatever is necessary to make each and every show the best that I possibly can, by going that extra mile, paying attention to the miniscule details and NEVER doing anything half-as*ed. Doing this work is something that you can spend your entire life doing and have few regrets about doing so.
My journey in this industry has led me from smoky bars and scary places, to the 'world class' venue I work in today. I am happy to be part of an industry whose legacy spans thousands of years and has always brought delight and culture to the 'great un-washed masses'.
I truly envy you young folks, when I think of all of the advances that the age of the computer has brought to our industry and all of the advances yet to come. 
Stick with it, work hard, lie to no one, for your reputation will follow you and you will have the joy of being paid well to do something that you truly love to do....'it surely beats working for a living'.
Rich Moore
Technical Coordinator
Performing Arts Center
Texas A&M University
Corpus Christi, Texas
pac.tamucc.edu


----------



## avkid (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome Rich.

A Strand 520i.........sweet!
Don't get me started on Bose and the TT24 though.


----------



## Van (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Rich! I'm right there with you in your opinions. I used to go visit Texas A&M when doing ACTF but it was the other one not Corpus. That was usually just spring break. 

Ask what you want, Answer what you can.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome Rich. There are several other "old guys" around here who you may like to share war stories with. Us "sort of old" guys like Van and I love to hear them. Sometimes we even let the kids listen! 

There's a vast wealth of knowledge here. Some of it new tricks, some of it old tricks. There are a lot of you techs just cutting their teeth who love a little guidance. Most of us are here because we love giving back a little and find we learn a lot in the process. Plus it's a really fun community. We'll I've got to go theres an Australian around here for me to go taunt.


----------



## Logos (Jan 18, 2008)

Gudday Rich, We share a surname but I never heard of relatives in the US so I guess we ain't. 
Welcome to the Booth from one of the Aussies. Like you I'm a bit older outside but still full of passion inside.
We had a lot of silly questions going on but things have died down. Unless you have a position on the best way of cooking small furry animals from Australia.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome from a youngin (at least compared to these others ).


Gaff, should I be game to ask who?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 19, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Welcome from a youngin (at least compared to these others ).
> Gaff, should I be game to ask who?



I'm Waiting for Hughesie and his sunglasses... I'm disappointed. No response yet.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 19, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> I'm Waiting for Hughesie and his sunglasses... I'm disappointed. No response yet.


don't forget his piercings...


----------

